# So piiiised ???



## Zylent (Jul 11, 2019)

I was finish little Debbie. And i didnt noticie i pass the iron through some components. First Time i burn components. My questions is the components are dead? I gonna need to replace? I dont wanna finish the proyect if its sounds im afraid is dead. ????

I couldnt upload the images because are too big gonna try to use external services. My God even the picture upload failed. This project is dead from the beginning ?????


----------



## Robert (Jul 11, 2019)

Describe what you mean about "iron through some components"?

Calm down, don't rush / panic, and don't trash the board just yet.    Post pics as soon as you can, it can possibly be salvaged.


----------



## Gordo (Jul 11, 2019)

If you're talking about melting a few box caps (and if you've ever built any VFE boards you get used to it) with a misplaced iron tip you're likely OK.  It drives me nuts when I do it, because you want the board to look nice, but I've yet to actually screw anything up.

For graphics, try any of the freebie (or not freebie) graphics programs and resize the image to 800x600 pixels.  Usually that's still high enough resolution with a small size that displays quickly.


----------



## Zylent (Jul 12, 2019)

You Are soooo right it drive me Nuts because it was peeeeerfect ????


----------



## DGWVI (Jul 12, 2019)

The cases on those caps are fairly thick, and the melted points don't look terrible. I have a neurological condition which causes hand spasms, so this has happened to me a bunch, never had a fried component this way. Otherwise your solder work looks good.
I say wire it up and give it a go


----------



## p_wats (Jul 12, 2019)

I've definitely got a few older builds that look similar and they work just fine.


----------



## phi1 (Jul 12, 2019)

I agree I think you'll be fine.

Just a suggestion for future builds, socketing the op-amps is always a good idea in my opinion.
1. You don't apply heat to the op amp because you just pop it in at the end
2. If you're troubleshooting, you can replace the chip easily and rule out if that is a bad chip (it almost never is haha, but it's nice to verify if your having issues).
3. Some ODs will sound different with different op amps, so you can experiment.


----------



## Robert (Jul 12, 2019)

Agreed, I think it'll be fine.


----------



## stevtron (Jul 12, 2019)

Look's fine so far ... see it as your personal touch ?


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 12, 2019)

Zylent,



phi1 said:


> I agree I think you'll be fine.
> 
> Just a suggestion for future builds, socketing the op-amps is always a good idea in my opinion.
> 1. You don't apply heat to the op amp because you just pop it in at the end
> ...




Get yourself a handful of these https://www.taydaelectronics.com/8-pin-dip-ic-socket-adaptor-solder-type.html or any other "8 pin DIP socket" and solder them where the op-amps go.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 12, 2019)

Think you'll be fine.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 12, 2019)

splurge and get the sockets with the machined pins:  https://www.taydaelectronics.com/8-pin-dip-ic-socket-machine-tooled.html


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 12, 2019)

I just use the same socket strips I have for transistors. Break off two rows of 4 and I’m in business.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 12, 2019)

I do the same for transistors too, but prefer the leaf-type whenever possible.

@Zylent, the type is only personal preference.

Also, there are three reasons this was brought up:

1)  ICs are much more easily damaged by heat than other components.  Socketing them prevents them from being heated (this is the main reason);
2)  It's much easier to experiment with different ICs (if that's your thing) and
3)  If you _do_ end up needing to start over with a new board you can easily pull the chip out and sink it into the new one.


----------

